# Painting with untinted base paint



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd paint over it with the right colour.

Is there any reason you can't paint over what you have now?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Wayyyyyyyy too much work to remove it. As Nestor said, just paint over it. Doesn't sound like a big project........maybe a quart would do the job?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Are you really that fussy about what shade of white your garage is? I would just leave it.


----------



## Noviceincincy (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes, it's like a grayish creme and when it stands beside a white garage door and two white foundation walls on both sides of the driveway, it looks bad. My concern is that painting white over this base 5 tint level will not result in white. Will it cover this very off white shade? If so, any recommended brands of paint? Thanks for your help to all! 
(As for being fussy, I'm the "I don't want my home to be an eyesore" kind of fussy.)


----------



## blackjack (Oct 21, 2015)

Noviceincincy said:


> Yes, it's like a grayish creme and when it stands beside a white garage door and two white foundation walls on both sides of the driveway, it looks bad. My concern is that painting white over this base 5 tint level will not result in white. Will it cover this very off white shade? If so, any recommended brands of paint? Thanks for your help to all!
> (As for being fussy, I'm the "I don't want my home to be an eyesore" kind of fussy.)


your best bet it to get a small sample of the color that you want and ask your paint store to tint it to that color. paint will always cover paint. from the sounds of it you should be able to go over it in 1 coat (i'd use sherwin williams superpaint or duration) duration will cover better but is more expensive. if it is only a quart that you need resilience is a good product to work with and is available in quarts where some other products may not be available. You job sounds pretty straight forward though. get a good quality product and go over it. as long as the product you used previously is a water based product (not an oil) you'll have no problem.


----------



## blackjack (Oct 21, 2015)

Noviceincincy said:


> Yes, it's like a grayish creme and when it stands beside a white garage door and two white foundation walls on both sides of the driveway, it looks bad. My concern is that painting white over this base 5 tint level will not result in white. Will it cover this very off white shade? If so, any recommended brands of paint? Thanks for your help to all!
> (As for being fussy, I'm the "I don't want my home to be an eyesore" kind of fussy.)


your best bet it to get a small sample (from a surface that is painted that color now ) of the color that you want and ask your paint store to tint it to that color. paint will always cover paint. from the sounds of it you should be able to go over it in 1 coat (i'd use sherwin williams superpaint or duration) duration will cover better but is more expensive. if it is only a quart that you need resilience is a good product to work with and is available in quarts where some other products may not be available. You job sounds pretty straight forward though. get a good quality product and go over it. as long as the product you used previously is a water based product (not an oil) you'll have no problem.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

next time buy your paint from someone who knows what they are doing. Or don't go to Walmart and just start grabbing paint off the shelf without someone competent enough to make sure you are getting white instead of a neutral base. They really shouldn't leave it up to their customers to know the difference.

But I'm sure the money you saved over going to a real paint store was worth it.


----------



## afrig (Feb 22, 2016)

Definitely just quickly hand sand rough spots and paint over it.


----------



## Noviceincincy (Feb 21, 2016)

I want to paint white over it, which is my biggest concern- that the current grayish creme won't be covered up and show through if I paint over it in white. Is that what Kilz is for?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

KILZ Original is an alkyd based primer. It dries quickly because it uses a lot of naptha as it's thinner instead of mineral spirits. That makes KILZ Original dry very rapidly, and that tends to cause brush strokes unless you apply it with a roller. To be perfectly honest, most people would be better off just using an ordinary alkyd primer instead of KILZ Original.

If it was a latex tint base you used on your foundation wall, then I would paint over it with a latex paint which matches the white of your garage door and other foundation walls. Believe it or not, there are a lot of different shades of white and you only notice the difference when they're compared side-by-side. So, do whatever you can to try to get a paint that matches the garage door and other foundation walls.

I like Pratt & Lambert's top-of-the-line "Accolade" series of paints. Pratt & Lambert isn't the only company that makes good paint, but you can't go too far wrong buying Pratt & Lambert or any company's "top-of-the-line" paint to paint over what you have.


----------

